# Fonctionnement Photothèque iCloud



## ElDanish (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, je me suis lancé depuis hier dans le chantier titanesque du tri de mes photos...
J'utilise principalement mon iPad qui est connecté à la photothèque iCloud depuis longtemps (c'était principalement pour libérer de l'espace).
J'ai connecté mon iPhone durant la nuit à la photothèque iCloud et tout s'est bien passé.
J'aimerais désormais téléversé dans cette photothèque iCloud des photos d'un vieil iPhone 7 que j'ai sauvegardé dans un dossier sur mon Mac, j'aimerais pour se faire utiliser photos sur Mac (qui n'est pas connecté à la photothèque iCloud). Je l'avais connecté par erreur lors de l'achat de mon MacBook Pro et désactivé assez rapidement pour info.
J'hésite à l'activer sur mon Mac car en ouvrant Photos je me rend compte qu'il y a les photos avec d'anciens albums.

Mes questions sont donc les suivantes:
Est-ce qu'en activant la photothèque iCloud sur mon Mac les photos et organisation d'albums vont prendre le pas sur les modifications apportés hier avec mon iPad ?
Est ce que des doublons vont se créer ?
Dois-je effacer entièrement la photothèque sur Mac avant de la connecter à iCloud ?

Merci


----------



## MrTom (21 Octobre 2022)

Hello,

Le plus simple quand tu as plusieurs photothèques qui trainent sur plusieurs appareils qui ne sont pas connectés à iCloud : centraliser. 

Importe toutes tes photos sur ton Mac, organise les comme tu l’entends. 
Efface les photos des iPhones et iPad que tu souhaites connecter à iCloud.
Connecte le Mac à iCloud, il va tout uploader (plusieurs heures).
Connecte les iPhone et iPad, toutes tes photos vont redescendre à’l’identique du Mac.


----------

